# AC 30 shoving my salvinias all over the place



## Bryalie (Jul 5, 2018)

So I have an Aquaclear 30 in my 20 gallon. High tank. I have stuck a bio sponge to act as a "dam" for the flow, and also turned down the flow power. but it is still pushing my salvinias all over the tank, and they end up getting sucked into my filter. my poor floater plants are having a rough go. Any suggestions? I'm thinking possibly lowering the water level? i'm stumped. any advice would be great. thanks!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Anchor a floating ring to the wall near the outflow in a position where the water flow will hit inside the ring. You can make a ring out of airline tubing, but something more substantial would be better.


----------



## Bryalie (Jul 5, 2018)

genius! thanks!!


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Could one of those "feeding rings" be adapted to suit the purpose? Or a plastic embroidery hoop found in craft stores?


----------



## Bryalie (Jul 5, 2018)

so i ended up taking airline tubing, and created a larger circle. i fused the airline hose into a circle, bout the size of a dodgeball. then ziptied a section and lodge it under the filter. zero problems, and now i also have space to feed my fish without pushing the salvinias out of the way.looks pretty cool too with a nice hole


----------

